# American bully registered to apbr ?????



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

Got my female from a kennel here in Austin they registered all of there dogs and puppies with the apbr. I met the parents of the dog and they where beautiful muscular dogs who where very proportional. Found out that apbr isn't very trustworthy since it's an up and comming registry. So is there a way to register her without it being a limited registration through blood tests?

Thank you for anyone who responds!
Appreciate it so much.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Do you mean register her with UKC or ADBA kinda thing? I dont think UKC accepts registration from them and they closed there books to single registration. ADBA I may be mistaken but I believe they dont accept that registry either , and any registry who accepts dogs based on blood tests isnt reputable. Those DNA tests are so unaccurate and not reliable to tell breed let alone if its pure bred or not. Blood tests DNA is used to prove the parentage of a dog is who is claimed to be.


----------



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

So what would my next step be on getting a real pedigree from her.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

thats as real as your gonna get with that one  Its keeping track.. 

can you do better for what you expect out of a papered or registered dog? of course.. Do your homework up: on strains, then kennels, and eventually get your dog that suits you genetics, paperwork and all.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Unfortunately no reputable registry excepts the APBR as you can register any dog with them. They only require photos and promote people breeding mixed bred dogs and pretending they are pure.

Enjoy the dog you have, and if you want a pure bred do your research and get one from a quality breeder with the history of working and or show dogs to back up what they are producing.

Blood test also will have nothing to do with it. You can limited register the dog if its fixed and just compete in limited events. The dog should be fixed an not bred anyway so as to not follow in the footsteps of the back yard breeders that produced her.


----------



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Unfortunately no reputable registry excepts the APBR as you can register any dog with them. They only require photos and promote people breeding mixed bred dogs and pretending they are pure.
> 
> Enjoy the dog you have, and if you want a pure bred do your research and get one from a quality breeder with the history of working and or show dogs to back up what they are producing.


If I'm wrong correct me but papers are a identification and tracking the gene"s of.the.dog?
I guess I will try and track!
I'm not really upset for some reason I couldn't be any h
appier with my girl. As for the breader her family has kept the dogsin the family so I'm sure I can dig up somewhere in the lines where a dog was ukc or akc to get a pedigree from them to get a general idea of what I'm working with.


----------



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

And yes she is getting fixed comming 6 months. I don't plan on showing or competition but I want to know her bloodline and what to expect from her as an adult.
before I bought the.dog I spent time with the parents Wichita where both very beautiful dogs with good temperaments


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

what your working with is the first 4 generations of the dog; the back 3 of a 7 gen just show what your 4th generations are made up of. Like she said, enjoy your up: !!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If you have actual papers then yes, but you can't track lineage of a dog from sending in pictures of a dog and then calling it papered which is what they did when they papered the parents and/or grandparents of your dog.

If you sent me a picture of a dog you got from the shelter and I sent you back papers saying it is an American Bully, that doesn't actually make it one. Thats what this registry does and then people breed their mixed bred dogs and call them papered and sale them to people that don't know any better. 

This is what is called a bunk registry, its a scam. It does not register purebred dogs and since it was started only about 13 years ago there is no lineage for you to track. 

Any reputable breeder would already have UKC,AKC,ABKC papers and would NEVER be caught dead being associated with the APBR. You can not ever register a dog with any reputable register unless the parents were registered with that registry and then the litter registered as well.

I am not trying to down talk your dog in any way, just trying to make you understand that there is nothing to work with other than a pet dog. There is no actual lineage just what people have made up and decided to call purebred. 

There is no bloodline. A bloodline takes longer to make then that registry has even been around.


----------



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

I gotcha.
Well I guess that's that 
She is still cute tho lol
And well behaved so will enjoy my pup for the on comming years and make the best out of it!
When I have the money and time in the future I'd like a pure bread American bully with papers.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

at least you didnt let it bother you. honestly, shady people have been in these dogs since day 1. even the "good" breeders have bad apples. some went to the pounds when they got orders for a pup in. they would come with fake papers etc


----------



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

zohawn said:


> at least you didnt let it bother you. honestly, shady people have been in these dogs since day 1. even the "good" breeders have bad apples. some went to the pounds when they got orders for a pup in. they would come with fake papers etc


Lol that's why I didn't let it.bother me. All dogs are mutts. Papers are great but not always accurate and in reality I don't need to know what type of bully dogs are in her pedigree I just know that both parents where very beutifil and healthy Billy's and that she is aswell.


----------



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

Update! Talked. To the Breeder and I remember she said her parents breed dogs before she had her kennel well her parents stopped breeding about 4 years ago all their dogs where ukc registered. Both parents of my puppy where puppy's that her parents breed she never got them registered but is trying to find papers from the parents of my puppy's parents so they can be registered as well as the new litter. She knew the Apbr isn't anything but she wanted to have them registered somewhere until she establishes papers for her new puppy's. This was her first litter as a kennel and is trying to get everything together. Anyway she said she will keep me updated as to the pedigree and getting my pup registered in the ukc as well as the parents. So a little hope for getting a pedigree!


----------

